# darle a alguien por hacer algo



## papyzen

Hola a todos!

No se muy como traducir :
¿Cuánto hace que te da por el vino?

1. Depuis combien de temps aimes-tu le vin ?
2. Depuis combien de temps le vin te passionne-t-il ?
3. Depuis combien de temps es-tu obsédé par le vin ?

El contexto es el mundillo de los conocedores (les connaisseurs) de vino.


----------



## lunar

Hola, 
Me parece que la expresión "darte por" ,el vino en este caso, pertenece al lenguaje coloquial, hablado. Implica una cierta afición repentina e inexplicable. ejem: "con el calor me ha dado por tomar té frío... (siendo que antes sólo bebía agua)".
Yo diría más bien "depuis quand tu picoles?", sauf que picoler est un peu trop populaire...
- depuis quand le vin te passionne?
tal vez...


----------



## papyzen

Merci, Lunar

Oui, vu le contexte affectif d'où j'ai tiré cette phrase, je crois aussi que "se passionner pour" convient bien.

Mais dans la phrase suivante, ça ne colle pas :
_"cuidado con los tipos que les da por fabricarse cuentas"_

Attention aux gens qui s'amusent à se raconter des histoires ??


----------



## lunar

Bonjour,
En_ "cuidado con los tipos que les da por fabricarse cuentas..."_
*dar por* sigue siendo adquirir la manía más bien "viciosa" de hacer algo, fabricarse cuentas es se fabriquer des comptes.
es decir, falsear las cuentas, no los cuentos, repetidamente.
Attention aux gens qui s'amusent à se fabriquer des comptes.
S'amuser en ese sentido me parece bien, ya que implica la ausencia de escrúpulos.
Volviendo al vino, cuando se dice dar por, también hay un sentido de ligero reproche. Depuis quand tu aimes le vin? hay un sentido de "tu me surprends, avant tu ne l'aimais pas, voire tu le détestais...
Saludos!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Mis propuestas:
- ça t'a pris quand cette lubie pour le vin?
- depuis quand t'as cette toquade pour le vin?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Passi

Hola

¿Qué tal? "depuis combien de temps t'adonnes-tu à la boisson?" pero depende del registro. 
Saludos.


----------



## chics

Passi said:


> ¿Qué tal? "depuis combien de temps t'adonnes-tu à la boisson?" pero depende del registro.


 
Mais ça veudrait dire qu'il boit trop... je pense que ta phrase serait mieux en changeant "la boisson" par "du vin"... 

 De toute façons, "*darle a alguien por algo*" est different que "*darle a algo*"!!! 

*Le ha dado por el vino* est une nouvelle preference ou un changement; par example il buvait une démi pour l'apero, mai maintenant il boit une verre du vin. Ou il a comencé a faire du sport: _le ha dado por el deporte_.
Il y a la connotation aussi de que la personne qui dit "le ha dado por" ne crois pas beaucoup à la nouvele decision du sujet. 
Example: _Le ha dado por la vida sana, dice que va a comer "sano" y se va correr durante una hora antes de ir a trabajar... a ver cuánto le dura._
Example:_ Le ha dado por beber leche de soja, dice que es más sano. _(Lui, la personne qui parle, il ne crois pas que á sert a rien).
Example: _Primero hizo un curso de italiano, pero no le gustaba, así que al año siguiente cambió a alemán, pero lo dejó en seguida por que lo encontraba difícil... ahora le ha dado por el francés._

*Darle a la bebida / al vino* est en boire trop, voir en avoir de problèmes d'alcohol, en être accro, ou au moins d'être torché ce soir-là.


----------



## chics

Me olvidaba, hay una construcción particular _dar por el culo_ (que se puede abreviar a sólo:_ dar por_...) que no es tener afición por los culos, sino _enculer_.

Respecto al vino, ¿qué tal esto?: _Depuis quand avez vous ce goût por le vin?_ No sé si implica que el hombre es un borracho.


----------



## atobar

¿Desde cuándo te interesas por el vino?
¿Desde cuándo te interesa el mundillo del vino?


----------



## papyzen

Gracias a todos, ya me habéis dados suficientes buenos ejemplos.

- ça t'a pris quand, cette lubie pour le vin? me parece lo más adecuado en el contexto.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Cenimurcia

*Nueva pregunta*
hilos unidos​
Hola:

Mon contexte: _Y después de esto le puede dar por hacer guerras preventivas o buscar armas de destrucción masiva, y a saber cuantas locuras más_.

proposition : "il pourrait avoir envie de lancer des guerres préventives" pas terrible, n'est-ce pas ?... j'aimerais quelque chose qui respecte davantage le ton du texte... je pensais aussi à "ça pourrait lui prendre de" mais ça devient vraiment n'importe quoi...

des idées?


----------



## chlapec

Idées: "il pourrait avoir l'idée de..."//"...se mettre dans la tête de..."


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,
L'idée pourrait lui venir de...
l'idée pourrait le prendre ...


----------



## ratóncolorao

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Comment est-ce que je peux dire : 

*Me ha dado por * écouter chanteurs de charme  ?


Il n'y a pas de phrase. C'est à dire, je veux dire en espagnol : Ahora me ha dado por escuchar cantantes sentimentales.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Namarne

Bonjour, 

En attendant les amis Français, je ne sais pas si ça pourrait coller: 
_Il m'est arrivé d'écouter des chanteurs de charme. 
Dernièrement je m'amuse à écouter des chanteurs de charme. 
_
Mais je ne vois pas comment je dirais: 
_Me ha dado por los cantantes sentimentales_.


----------



## ratóncolorao

Je vais continuer à demander sur cette question. J'ai cherché dans le dictionaire mais il n'y avait rien, même j'ai essayé à travers  de l'anglais
to take to... mais encore je n'ai rien trouvé; rien du tout. 

Merci de ton aide.


----------



## suroeste

¡Hola!

Tout d'abord je pense qu'il s'agit de traduire "darse por" et non "dar por", ce qui est un  peu différent;

*** Merci S.O, je viens de fusionner les deux fils. 
Gévy (moderadora)

En conclusion je traduirais par :  maintenant je me suis mis à écouter...maintenant ça m'a pris d'écouter...maintenant je m'intéresse aux...

Saludos
SO


----------



## esteban

De manera coloquial:

Ultimamente, me ha dado por escuchar canciones sentimentales. <=> Dernièrement, je suis dans une période "chansons sentimentales".

Saludos
esteban


----------



## Namarne

suroeste said:


> maintenant ça m'a pris d'écouter...


En mi opinión esta opción se ajusta mucho.


----------



## ratóncolorao

Je vous remercie de votre engagement. 

Vous êtes vraiment gentils.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- Il me prend des envies de...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## ratóncolorao

Très gentille. Merci bien.


----------



## maxime123

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
Hola a todos

Estoy leyendo "Harry Potter" en español y no entiendo lo que significa "*dar por encantar*".

Aquí esta el contexto:

"No sé de lo que serían capaces para negar la existencia de la magia, aunque la tuvieran delante de los ojos...Pero no se creerán las cosas que a nuestra gente *le ha dado por encantar*..."

Los que son capaces de negar = la gente normal
Nuestra gente = Los magos

Gracias de antemano por su ayuda

Une possibilité de traduction serait:
"...mais ils ne s'imagineraient pas toutes l'étendue des choses que les gens comme nous sommes capables d'ensorceler parfois" ?


----------



## AntoninPlante

Hola, bonjour,

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider avec cette phrase? :

A su madre le había dado por llevarle la contraria.

Dois-je prendre madre comme le sujet ou le complément indirect? C'est había dado qui me pose problème, car je ne sais plus si je dois prendre había comme verbe avoir ou être... C'est un problème fréquent par rapport au français. 
Cette phrase provient d'une nouvelle (Tren Nocturno) de l'auteur équatorien Abdon Ubidia, que je traduis. Le sujet souffre d'insomnie et paranoïe en observant sa mère à table. 


Gracias! Merci!


----------



## simcog87

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
¡Hola!

¿Alguien sabe cómo se podría traducir al francés la expresión "dar por hacer algo"?
En este caso no implica "tener ganas" (que sería "avoir envie de faire qqch")
sino que significa que una determinada cosa "ocurre" por alguna razón.
por ejemplo:

_"A veces me da por pensar en mi infancia y me pongo nostálgico"_

_*Parfois...IL PASSE QUE/ IL ME DONNE POUR/ ARRIVE QUE....je pense à mon enfance et alors je deviens nostalgique.
*_

Gracias de antemano por su ayuda


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Ça me prend de penser...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## simcog87

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Fandeceline

Bonjour à tous,

j'aimerais savoir que signifie l'expression "dar por hacer algo" dans ce contexte vu qu'apparemment les sens sont divers : "Y del mismo modo que si nos *da por pasar* las vacaciones en un hotel de cinco estrellas, ne se nos ocurrirá pedir al Gobierno (...)".

Je l'ai traduit de cette façon : "Et de la même façon que *s’il nous prenait l'envie de passer *des vacances dans un hôtel cinq étoiles ou de nous acheter une décapotable, il ne nous viendrait pas à l’idée de demander au gouvernement de (...)".


Est-ce que ça marche ?  Merci d'avance !

________________
Note de modération.
Il faut obligatoirement fournir la source et indiquer le lien si le texte est sur internet.
Le texte.
Martine (Mod...)
________________


----------



## maxime123

Hola a todos

Estoy leyendo "Harry Potter" en español y no entiendo lo que significa "*dar por encantar*".

Aquí esta el contexto:

"No sé de lo que serían capaces para negar la existencia de la magia,  aunque la tuvieran delante de los ojos...Pero no se creerán las cosas  que a nuestra gente *le ha dado por encantar*..."

Los que son capaces de negar = la gente normal
Nuestra gente = Los magos

Gracias de antemano por su ayuda

Une possibilité de traduction serait:
"...mais ils ne s'imagineraient pas toutes l'étendue des choses que les gens comme nous sommes capables d'ensorceler parfois" ?


----------



## chlapec

Más o menos literalmente, sería *"[...les choses que les nôtres] se sont mis à ensorceler..."*. El resto de tu traducción de la frase necesita corrección, pero no está permitido en este foro revisar o corregir traducciones de frases enteras (Norma 5).


----------



## DOBRA

Bonjour à tous,

Je voudrais savoir comment dire en français "_¡hoy te ha dado por in_sultar _a la gente!"_. Au sens de quand quelqu'un prend l'habitude de  faire n'importe qu'elle chose, et une autre personne le réprimande avec un ton ironique et ricaneur.
Je continue à avoir de doutes (avec la construction en français de "te ha dado por+cualquier acción") , malgré d'avoir lu les messages du fil.

       Mes essais sont: *1.* Aujourd'hui, tu t'es mis à insulter les gens!

*2.* Aujourd'hui, tu as pris l'habitude d'insulter les gens!

Qu'en pensez-vous? Merci d'avance!


----------



## jprr

Bonsoir,
En général "se mettre* à* xxx" / "se mettre *en tête de* xxx" / "être parti(e)* pour* xxxx" rendent assez bien l'idée.
D'autres expressions sont possibles selon les contextes...


----------

